# The one stop Stage Management Software Solution



## Dean (May 26, 2004)

Edit: URL Deleted.

Be Amazed


----------



## Radman (May 27, 2004)

8O


----------



## bluesbabypoet (Apr 1, 2005)

... it didnt work :'(


----------



## rapscaLLion (Apr 1, 2005)

Link doesn't work... and you really shouldn't link directly to an EXE file...... I SMELL A VIRUS!!!!

No j/k.


----------



## DJErik07 (Apr 1, 2005)

Not working for me either!!


----------



## propmonkey (Apr 1, 2005)

i googled it and found " http://www.microthr.com/ " that to be the site but its expired or something. in its description is says its the "ultimate stage management software"


----------



## bwayhawk2002 (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't get the page to come up...the search engines don't show that site. I have tried Google, Yahoo, MSN, and AOL. None of them show this site.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not touching that...


----------



## avkid (Jul 5, 2006)

AVGuyAndy said:


> I'm not touching that...



It actually looks quite professional to me. Sadly it is only for Windows.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 5, 2006)

First, I posted that a year ago. Second, that link was a virus. I really don't care what platform it runs on.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 5, 2006)

AVGuyAndy said:


> First, I posted that a year ago. Second, that link was a virus. I really don't care what platform it runs on.



If you didn't notice above, the software link was a new one a few posts above this one. And what did you post a year ago?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 5, 2006)

Avkid replied to me, quoting my post, which I posted about a year ago. A year ago, there was no good link. 

If you were a good boy and used threaded view, I wouldn't have to be explaining this. Or if you do use threaded view, there is no hope for you in that case...


----------

